# UK-Muscle 2011 Rejected Logo Concepts



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Some of the ones that didn't make it..

Posting them here for posterity..

There's also couple of small teaser pics on our Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/UK-Muscle/164459486904543

L


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the new usercp page. Saw it on FB and ran back here to check....sadly not in action yet :crying:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> I like the new usercp page. Saw it on FB and ran back here to check....sadly not in action yet :crying:


I reckon mid Oct we'll switch over. Still a few issues to sort out on the test site.

L


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Logo's are tricky things to make. Whenever I've done it in the past, it's taken a long time. Have you decided on one yet or are you still designing?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

God said:


> Logo's are tricky things to make. Whenever I've done it in the past, it's taken a long time. Have you decided on one yet or are you still designing?


I'm expecting to be wowed with a new set of concepts later this week ..

L


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Ah right, well will be interested to see the final result. Quite like the current one but I suppose with the redesigned site, it makes sense to change to a new one.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

If that's the official facebook group then what's this one?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/UK-Muscle/164459486904543#!/group.php?gid=17177583146&ref=ts


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

GunnaGetBig said:


> If that's the official facebook group then what's this one?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/UK-Muscle/164459486904543#!/group.php?gid=17177583146&ref=ts


This is going to get really confusing now.. that one is a *Group* which was set up a long time ago. It is a standalone entity created and run by some of our members.

The link I posted earlier is our official *Page*.

I guess you could think of the difference being that the *Page* represents UK-Muscle. The *Group* on the other hand is like a separate mini community run by some of the members.

The Group will contain more general friend/banter type content because it is a community of our members.

The official UK-Muscle Page will contain news, content and discussions from me personally top do with the board.

The world was so much simpler before social media.. 

L


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Logo's look crap


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

pmt said:


> Logo's look crap


FPMSL has nobody put your toys back in pram yet :lol: :lol: :lol:

Quite like some of them tbh, so if those didn't make it, will be good to see the one that does.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I like the new usercp page. Saw it on FB and ran back here to check....sadly not in action yet :crying:


I agree, it looks good 

Will we still have the rep system or will that be scrapped?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Syko said:


> I agree, it looks good
> 
> Will we still have the rep system or will that be scrapped?


Rep system is staying.

L


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

rs007 said:


> FPMSL has nobody put your toys back in pram yet :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Quite like some of them tbh, so if those didn't make it, will be good to see the one that does.


 Apparently not. Maybe we need to give him toys on elastic bungies so when he throws them away they come back and hit in the face. :laugh:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Thought the bottom left logo looked OK.

Would look better IMO with a 3D effect and with the 'Bodybuilding Community' strapline underneath (maybe with a shadow as in the top left logo).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Now that the site is getting bigger, obviously it will attract more interest from sponsers and supp. companies. Does this mean modding is going to get stupidly strict. I hope not, i love the banter we are allowed on here.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gsedge1 said:


> Thought the bottom left logo looked OK.
> 
> Would look better IMO with a 3D effect and with the *'Bodybuilding Community' strapline underneath* (maybe with a shadow as in the top right logo).


Agreed, need this bit IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

im liking the top left one


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought the second one in from the top left looked quite good, looks more hardcore than the others.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Gsedge1 said:


> Thought the bottom left logo looked OK.
> 
> Would look better IMO with a 3D effect and with the 'Bodybuilding Community' strapline underneath (maybe with a shadow as in the top left logo).





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Agreed, need this bit IMO.


I'd like to see it in shades of grey as well (instead of blue/white) as I think that would look pretty cool?


----------

